# Selecting PSE (default external editor) brings up Error message



## UKnomad (Feb 27, 2016)

Using LR 5.7 and already had PSE 14  installed so LR therefore seemingly set it as default editor. 
However when I select Edit in Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor ... (top option as seen in attached file image) an error message appears (see attached file) and PSE 14 fails to load.
If I select the second PSE option having specified it as Additional Editor via selecting the app from the PSE 14 Support folder all works fine.
This however can cause issues with other plug-ins such as NIK on occasion.
It seems that LR has 'selected' the wrong link to PSE 14?

Any help/advice/solutions most welcome please!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 27, 2016)

Do you use Time Machine as backup system? In that case, it is possible that Lightroom has connected to the copy in the backup.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello Johan....Many thanks and Yes, I do use TM as a backup system together with CCC on two separate external hard drives. 
What would you suggest as the best way forward please?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 27, 2016)

Unmount the Time Macine disk temporarily. Then uninstall and reinstall Lightroom. Because the Time Machine disk is not present, Lightroom should now connect to the correct copy of PSE. After that, you can mount the Time Machine disk again.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for sticking with this Johan! 
What will happen to the catalog I currently have if I uninstall LR though? 
Once done do you anticipate that selecting the PSE as Primary editor will open PSE assented and that then I could identify perhaps NIK collection as an additional external editor?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 28, 2016)

Uninstalling LR doesn't lose your catalogue or your preferences or your presets. No problem. Uninstall, reinstall, and you're good to go.

You can have as many external editors as you want. You're not limited to two, even if it looks that way from the Presets tab in Preferences.

Multiple LR Plugins


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 28, 2016)

UKnomad said:


> Thanks for sticking with this Johan!
> What will happen to the catalog I currently have if I uninstall LR though?
> Once done do you anticipate that selecting the PSE as Primary editor will open PSE assented and that then I could identify perhaps NIK collection as an additional external editor?



Lightroom should select PSE as primary editor automatically when you deinstall and reinstall with the Time Machine disk not mounted. As Hal already said, nothing will happen to your catalog or preferences. You can select any secondary editor you like, and by using presets you can have more than one. Select a secondary editor, save a preset for it, select another one and save a preset for that one too. Then you can use both by selecting the appropriate preset.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Is there a preferred protocol for uninstalling LR 5.7 or simply drag to Trash?
Many thanks Hal and once again Johan - the guidance and advice is much appreciated !


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 28, 2016)

Just drag it into the trash. Lightoom 6 / CC comes with an uninstaller, but Lightroom 5 did not as far as I remember. It's also a good idea to restart the computer between the uninstall and the reinstall.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok, understood and fingers crossed!


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Back again without success I'm afraid. LR has been re-installed but when an image was selected for external edit PSE failed to open to load etc.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

I neglected to include this file for info...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 28, 2016)

Your Lightroom settings seem to be in order. Have you tried if it works if the Time Machine disk is not mounted?


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Just have...un mounted the TM, restarted LR, same issue.
Perhaps a case of just installing PSE as alternative again and live with the peculiarity !


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 28, 2016)

You could try one more thing, although it's a long shot. Maybe this is a problem with LaunchServices, so rebuilding the LaunchServices database will solve it. Download OnyX, which can perform and automate a number of OS X maintenance tasks. Once you launch OnyX, you’ll find LaunchServices listed in Maintenance > Rebuild. Just check the LaunchServices box and press Execute to rebuild it.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Johan...I'll have a go at that later. Seems very curious that LR fails  to identify the right 'pathway' to PSE and that the error message seems to relate to a possible conflict between the OS (10.10.5) and PSE 14.
I'll send the Report into Apple as requested/indicated by the Error message and see what that might bring as well


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2016)

The same principles apply to PSE as to PS, so a long shot... did you uninstall and reinstall PSE?


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Victoria.....Many thanks and No, I didn't /hadn't. Has to be worth a try ....do I need to uninstall and reinstall LR as well?  What would you suggest and in what order?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2016)

Just PSE should work.  (The logic is based on experience of the same error for PS itself, and "Edit In Photoshop" command missing)  If it fixes it, but then comes up again after ™ has backed it up, excluding PSE from the PSE backup and reinstalling should do the trick.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds like a plan!  Will uninstall PSE and then reinstall and see what occurs. I am guessing that at that point - whilst PSE is off the system I should adjust LR preferences for External Editor and remove PSE as an Additional?


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

And also remove the com.adobe.PSE.plist ?


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Just looked- there isn't one


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 28, 2016)

Hmm, I found 1  - .com.Adobe.Elements14.plist and an 2x
Organizer14.plist....and can see there are several relating to an older version of PSE...PSE 11.....should I remove all those do you think as well?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2016)

No harm in removing them... or move them to the desktop, just in case you want to put something back later.

And yes, I'd remove the external editor preset, just to avoid confusing anything.


----------

